# puppy food/adult food



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am noticing that my local stores that carry Orijen, Wellness, and Fromm only have the "adult" bag. Should I specifically feed the puppy a puppy food, that may be a silly question but I see a lot of talk about these brands on here and i want to make sure I get what's right for an 8 week old...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

If there is a puppy option, I would feed puppy until 6-12 months. Fromms has several "all life stages" foods. I fed Surf and Turf. They can be fed from weaning through adulthood and the varieties are interchangeable without tummy upset or transitioning.
The brands you have chosen are excellent. I'd add water to whichever I fed.
Oh, also, Orijen puppy is a pretty large kibble. Hope, at 1.5 lbs. had NO issue eating it but some people seem surprised by the size. The Fromms kibble is really small.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> If there is a puppy option, I would feed puppy until 6-12 months. Fromms has several "all life stages" foods. I fed Surf and Turf. They can be fed from weaning through adulthood and the varieties are interchangeable without tummy upset or transitioning.
> The brands you have chosen are excellent. I'd add water to whichever I fed.
> Oh, also, Orijen puppy is a pretty large kibble. Hope, at 1.5 lbs. had NO issue eating it but some people seem surprised by the size. The Fromms kibble is really small.


i found fromm's surf and turf here, as long as it's all life stages, it will be fine for a 8 week old u think?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

As long as the food is all life stages, it is fine for puppies. You just feed more to a puppy than you would for an adult.

Most Fromm/Orijen flavors are "all life stages".


----------

